
Async JavaScript loader and dependency manager in 1kb - raphamorim
https://github.com/raphamorim/nautilus.js
======
mvfsilva
Amazing

------
jjaderg
Awesome. I will use your project!

------
elisiofilho
Great!

------
ridjohansen
Yay

